

The cult of Apple - elblanco
http://english.aljazeera.net/focus/2010/04/201041175648184415.html

======
natmaster
It's amusing that a group that touts themselves as valuing individuality and
creativity all use the same restrictive devices with very little choice.

Mac fanboys are like the Goth kids of the adult world - they profess
individual expression, but all act and dress the same.

~~~
rimantas

      It's amusing that a group that touts themselves as valuing
      individuality and creativity all use the same restrictive
      devices with very little choice.
    

It's a common stereotype of a Mac users, but to be frank, I never saw a mac
user making such claims. On the other hand, restriction is what drives
creativity and innovation. It's easy when you have all the resources and
freedom, but restricted environment is where creativity shines. Look no
further than a history of Apple itself—just read Woz's story in "Founders at
work".

    
    
      Mac fanboys are like the Goth kids of the adult world - they profess
      individual expression, but all act and dress the same.
    

I wonder, what OS you use ;)

~~~
natmaster
Individuality and creativity are quotes from the article.

------
hugh3
Is Apple really unusually cultish? Sure, there's a small number of people who
will line up for hours to be the first to get a new Apple product, and that
behaviour seems pretty silly to me. But people will also line up for hours to
see a new Star Trek film, or get tickets to a concert, or buy a new Harry
Potter book, or a new Grand Theft Auto game, or to get a book signed by some
minor celebrity, or... well, you get the idea. It's not even unique in the
consumer electronics market; there's always people lining up for a new games
console every time one is released.

~~~
Qz
If you read the article, it cites studies done in the US that show some of the
behaviors particular to cults. There's a difference between fandom and
cultish-ness.

~~~
hugh3
It mentions an article written by a Utah-based "consumer psychologist" which
is quoted as saying:

"We find several key sustaining myths, including a creation myth, a messianic
myth, a satanic myth, and a resurrection myth"

but I question whether you couldn't identify most of these in damn near any
fandom.

Sure, there is indeed a difference between fandom and cultishness, but I think
Apple fandom remains well and truly on the "fandom" side. I think it's silly,
but it's no sillier than being a Firefly fan, or a Red Sox fan, or a Beatles
fan.

~~~
Qz
"no sillier than being a Firefly fan, or a Red Sox fan, or a Beatles fan."

Have you met these kinds of people? I would consider those as evidence of
cultishness right there :).

------
theBobMcCormick
I found this part interesting: _"Of the 44 films that topped the box office
for at least one weekend in the US last year, Apple products were featured in
18 of them, making it the number one brand featured in US blockbuster movies
in 2009."_

~~~
Qz
It's not surprising -- Apple products are stylishly designed -- I mean do you
want a MacBook in your movie, or some gross Compaq whale-thing?

~~~
hussong
False dilemma, take the ThinkPad instead.

~~~
Qz
Nonfalse, we're talking about recent history (movies this year).

~~~
hussong
How does "survey_period=2009" reduce the options to "MacBook vs. Compaq
Whale"?

~~~
Qz
Nevermind, I confused ThinkPad with the Think Different slogan -- I mean,
Apple isn't the only company with stylish computer products, but I think they
are the most recognized for having stylish computer products on a mainstream
popular culture level, which blockbuster movies try to appeal to. So in the
question of, "Should we use an Apple product or some stylish computer from
relatively obscure brand X?" most movies will go with Apple.

------
etherael
I like the irony of a media company from the most religious civilisation
currently existing calling Apple a cult. At the same time, I can't disagree.

~~~
edj
That's a guilt-by-association argument that doesn't really hold water.

In its early days Aljazeera was known for broadcasting dissenting views and
was perceived as more objective than state run Middle Eastern media entities.
Many of its staff were former BBC. Aljazeer was shut down by the Saudi
government because it failed to stick with the party line. It had to relocate
to Qatar as a result, where it seems to enjoy more independence.

Sources: Control Room (documentary about Aljazeera); Wikipedia
[<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aljazeera>]

~~~
etherael
I'm finding it really interesting that people are taking my original statement
as an attack on Al Jazeera... All I said was it's a media company that exists
within the most religious civilisation in the world. If I were to point out
that MSNBC is a media company that exists within the most materialistic
civilisation in the world, would this be equally considered as an attack?

Curious stuff.

~~~
Qz
"the most religious civilisation in the world"

You keep saying that, buy you still haven't given any basis for it.

~~~
etherael
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1245743>

